# Medicare KX Modifier for Pacemakers



## ryale (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi,

Per MLN Matters # MM8528:  With an implementation date of July 7, 2014 we will begin applying modifier KX as an attestation verifying the patient has non reversible symptomatic bradycardia which allows payment for pacemakers.

The question I have is that MAC will deny payment for pacemakers if the claim contains ICD-( code 427.31 Atrial Fibrillation even if submitted with an acceptable diagnosis?


----------

